

Show HN: Introducing the Hacker News Toolbar, Version 1.0 - habosa
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/klgjkppmmjmbfpgamidepddkjmdagobn/related?hl=en&gl=US

======
habosa
I made this to make reading Hacker News more enjoyable and organized. Now you
can see the discussion right alongside the page content. Please let me know
what improvements I can make or if you see any obvious bugs.

Works with vanilla HN and the Hackers News Enhancement Suite

